# Hello from Lightman500



## lightman500 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello CB Forum. I would like to introduce myself, Lightman500. 

I am involved with my daughter's high school theater including drama, musicals, show choir and other school and non school productions. I primarily provide technical advice on how to program their Strand 300 Series lightboard and dimmer racks and sound system and teach workshops on lighting. I program their major production cues and assist students in running the board during shows.

I also maintain the lights (fixtures, bulbs, riggin, focusing) and special effects on stage. I design up custom lighting interfaces using micro processors and various serial buses including DMX and proprietary buses. Currently working with Martin 250+ motion lights using Freestyler for an upcoming show involving 4 musical vignettes. I design effects for various shows such as Confetti Air Cannons or other lighting effects.

I also am involved in audio (live and recording) and have home recording studio where my daughters and friends record songs etc. 

I am into show control as you can imagine and enjoy syncing lighting with special effects with music and scripts.... make it come alive! My robotics background helps out alot with the custom electronics and control.

I run a 72 dimming channel Christmas light show in our front yard synchronized to music transmitted over my own radio station. Cars drive up and listen to the show in their cars as they slowly pass by. Built all the electronics for the dimmers and program the show using an application called VIXEN.

Used to play in band many many years ago and got hooked on showmanship and all that is behind the scenes for making it work.

Look forward to reading more on the forum and contributing what I can.

Regards,
Lightman500


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Booth @Lightman500. It looks like you really enjoy this and I hope that your enthusiasm carries over in the forums. 

Happy posting!


----------

